# Best manometer



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a manometer that I can use for testing the incoming gas pressure. I will be using it for installing tankless water heaters as well as running gas lines.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I use the gage from Richie..


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Uei em151


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I like my Fieldpiece dual port.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

second on fieldpiece. Also carry a water tube manometer as well.


----------



## Aqua (Apr 22, 2013)

Testo, German made and can be calibrated by the rep locally with the papers to back it up

i went threw 2 others before finding this one, the other two i was having problems with ……ends up the calibration was off and i could not find anyone to calibrate them


----------

